# Dry crusty ear tips



## Bellaboo22 (May 14, 2020)

Hi!
I'm not able to get Bella in to the vet for a while so I'm hoping maybe someone has seen this before?? Both of her ear tips are very dry with yellow crusts. They don't seem to bother her, no itching at all. Does anyone know what this could be or how to help treat it?

Thank you so much in advance!!


----------

